# Live plants



## Blackie54 (May 13, 2014)

Doe's anybody have a picture of a live plant with alternating nods so I can see what to look for. I am new to this. I have always smoked it but never grew it.


----------



## BenfukD (May 13, 2014)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233


----------

